# Call and Request cards



## Brobasaur (Nov 13, 2017)

How do you get more of them?

Also, do animals only offer new requests once a day?


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 13, 2017)

You get call and request cards from villagers when you craft their ?special? furniture (like the electric bass for Apollo or the sports car for Cherry) - but since these are very rare events, the cards are extremely scarce, too.

Do you mean the animals at the campsite? Every hour, three of them offer a single request (at least from what I have observed). The roaming villagers offer three new requests everytime they move to a new location (every three hours).


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 13, 2017)

I've gotten call and request cards as log-in bonuses.

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## ClefairyKid (Nov 13, 2017)

If you have none when you enter that screen, it asks if you want to buy more for 10 leaf tickets each.


----------

